# My husband left me for an 18 year old.. 12 months later update



## Honeystly (Mar 1, 2012)

Hey everybody
I've been away for a while but here's my update. So in October Pedo, as I affectionally call him moved his 18 year old child in. Still not divorced. 12 months mandatory separation finally passed so the gears are in motion. I'm in the process of buying him out of our house. I was just approved for a mortgage, which makes me happy and sad and scared and many other things. I'm happy, but worried at the same time, as the house feels like a tomb of our love.... we even got married here. I guess it's the right thing to do right now. Work is going well, I have a permanency on the horizon, which is a vast improvement from last year when I was left with a 4 week old, 2 year old and no job.
Still getting counseling and slowly healing. SLOOOWly. I still miss what we had (or what I thought we had). 
The little annoying teenager still writing **** about me on public forum, but I'm no longer bothered. It doesn't matter. She seems more bent on me than I on her, soooo I win.... I guess. I bother her more at this point than she does me. She's just a stupid, reckless kid. Every time I get upset I just remind myself that she's just so arrogant and unattractive and that is his and her punishment. Stbhx's band is in the toilet, doing the worst in 8 years... Eh, whatever. 
I don't know, I'm not particularly in the right mood right about now. I don't want to talk about them anymore, but I thought it's been quite some time and I should update. So life is moving forward and while still a nightmare I'm beginning to be too fatigued to give a ****. 
Been working out and taking care of my health for the past 2 months and I must say it helps tremendously. I've been doing dumb DVDs and it helps me mentally. Kinda wondering why I bother, but I suppose it's for my kids. They need a healthy mom to be there for them.
No men on the horizon. Can't imagine touching or trusting one. I don't think I ever will again. Eh. Take care friends.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Happy to hear life is looking up for you.


----------



## Honeystly (Mar 1, 2012)

Thanks 827Aug. I'm in a much better place than 12 months ago, that's for sure. While last year was the opener of all these issues, this one is the closure. It's still sad as hell... The way hope dies.


----------



## SlowlyGettingWiser (Apr 7, 2012)

Glad things are moving forward.

By now you have, hopefully, removed ALL facebook contact with your STBXH. If not, DO IT NOW. How do you know she's writing about you? If you're reading their pages, you're bringing on your OWN pain. If friends/relatives are telling you, tell them straight out, "I don't care to hear what Pedo or anyone in his life is doing. It is NOT MY BUSINESS and I don't want to hear about it. If you continue bringing it up, I will become less and less inclined to speak with you in the future if you can't respect my wishes." You don't have to be nasty, but you DO have to be clear!

Keep working out! It is a great stress-reliever and it helps when you're depressed or feel you're stuck in a rut. Everything can't move forward the way we'd like in life, but at least by working out, you can see CONSTANT forward PROGRESS in one area of your life....might make you feel a bit more 'in control.'

Have a great January and keep plugging away!


----------



## Why Not Be Happy? (Apr 16, 2010)

Keep taking care of yourself-----more good things will come.


----------



## doureallycare2 (Dec 10, 2012)

So glad you’re starting to see the positive, and it will only get better. I’m learning that the only way to heal is to accept the pain and work through it, no crutches. I would love to be able to wave a magic wand and say all better, but it doesn’t happen that way. So keep fighting the good fight and soon you will see the rainbow at the other end.


----------

